
Goodbye, XP. Hello, Midori - nreece
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1466
======
bprater
I really would love to see Microsoft attempt a new OS project. Even if it were
designed and released in parallel with Windows 7 and primary for the dev
crowd, it might be interesting to see what they can do if they allow
themselves to be really creative.

It is always fun to root for the underdog. Heck, Microsoft might even go nuts
and try open sourcing the project.

